# 2006 A6 3.2 Quattro



## matt_s (May 30, 2007)

Hey guys, new to the Audi's and have a couple questions about this car. 

So I just got this car given to me. Its a 2006 A6 with the 3.2 V6 under the hood. The oil pump seized on it and in turn seized the motor. Now what I am wondering is there any other motors that I can swap into this car that might be easier to find then the 3.2? Maybe a 2.8 VR6 out of a the older GTi's? Is it even worth putting the money into the car to get it back on the road? I know im asking very vauge questions. My biggest issue is the chassis has 250xxx KM and the cheapest scrap yard motor in my area is $4500.00. Just dont know if thats a good deal or not.....


----------



## matt_s (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone know if the 3.2 Touareg motor would be something that could be dropped in or are the mounts and accessories on the motor to different?


----------

